# Cutting Mat



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

A good way to stay out of trouble Al


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

These are useful I use one as well


----------



## Bret (Oct 31, 2008)

I agree. I've used mine with veneer on a few small projects and just love it. It's hard to store since they're not supposed to be stored upright, but I wedge mine between a couple pieces of MDF and that seems to keep it in good shape.


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

I have one of these and its a multi use tool. I reccomend them for anyone that makes boxes.

Like bret sais I use it for veneers that I want tight tolerance with. Wheel cutter actually cuts well, without tearing.

I also use it for velvet to line the bottom of jewelry boxes and stuff like that.

A+ product


----------



## VanessaG (May 22, 2009)

Such a brilliant idea, thanks DustyAl!


----------

